# Follow Westminster Seminary California on Twitter



## mjmacvey (Oct 21, 2009)

Westminster Seminary California is now on Twitter @ Westminster Seminary (wscal) on Twitter. You can follow us to receive updates from WSC regarding news and events, as well as links to free articles and audio content from our faculty.


----------

